

Ask HN: What happened to Search? - pauljonas

It seems frozen in matrix time, from 2+ days ago, with no new entries henceforth.
======
ScottWhigham
I'm not seeing that - I just randomly picked a searchable word of the current
front page ("raspberry") and it shows as recent as "4 hours ago".

